# Confused for new tank substrate.



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

I will be getting a new tank in a few weeks. It will be 80cm x 45cm x 45 cm. Lighting will be 2 x 18W T8. So not heavy on the light pretty much 1WPG. I am also in the process of trying to source the parts for FE Co2 but this could take some time because I have to work to a budget.

The big issue I have is with substrates, I have read a lot and am confused. I will be keeping Corys also, so any substrate I use will have to be cory friendly. I also want it to be black because I like the look a lot.

1.) So which substrates will last a long time?

2.) Are aquasoils Cory friendly?

3.) Will aqua soils break down to form a mud after a year to two years forcing me to rescape?

4.) Alot of aquasoils say they lower PH some say this effect only lasts for one to two years, is this the case with all aquasoils?

5.) How deep should I ideally make the substrate?

and off topic for substrates
6.) With such low lighting will CO2 be neccesary and dosing ferts? ( I understand this will mean slower growing ).

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Go for a 3-4" base of aquatic potting soil, topped by 1/2" of silver sand/topping of choice. Tried and proven, works fantastically for low light, low tech tanks - especially with Crypts, Swords and Dwarf Sagittaria which is what I've used over the last few years in the same setup. Lasts a very long time (I didn't replace substrate in the 4 years it was set up) and the sand is safe for Corys.

You probably won't need CO2 injection, but see how you go. What I have done in the past is just used the recommended dosage of Tropica Plant Nutrition. I had a fairly heavy fish stocking, so didn't go for TPN+. It won't be the fastest growing tank in the world, but that makes it nice and manageable. 

For me, that's the ideal low tech setup. Minimal to no algae, no manic trimming of stem plants, and a nice peaceful tank. 

Tom


----------



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Go for a 3-4" base of aquatic potting soil



Hi Tom thanks for the reply.

When you say Aquatic potting soil you mean something like ADA Amazonia?


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Nope, I mean stuff from a garden center or B&Q! No need to spend that sort of money for low-tech. Pick up a bag of soil for maybe Â£5 and sand for around Â£3-4 and you're good to go. Wash the sand thoroughly to get rid of the dust first. If you use B&Q, try Kiln Dried Sand. That's what I use. Otherwise, Silver Sand is good. I found the play sand I used a little while ago to be really dusty and I didn't like it.  

Unless of course you specifically want the ADA look. 

Tom


----------



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

If I was to use a proper aquasoil though would it be detrimental to what I am trying to achieve?


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

I would look at something like the ADA Malaya if you did want to use ADA. I don't think it releases as much nutrients as quickly as the Amazonia, so would be a better choice for lot tech where the nutrient uptake is slower.

Tom


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Have a look here: http://www.aquajournal.net/na/notes/001/index.html

It lists the types of Aquasoil and their different properites.

Tom


----------



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

OK Thanks, sorry for all the questions I am quite new to this! 

I will read that site now.

I see seachem do flourite gravel would this be good as a substrate and cap that with black sand?


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

You won't need sand on top of fluorite but you could use it. I would say without sand on top it might be a bit harsh on Corys though, having a large, hard grain.


----------



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

Yeah I agree it would be bad for the cory's, but is it OK to cap it with sand? then it would be ok?


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Yeah it should be fine with sand on top. But if you're going to cap it with sand the substrate aesthetics don't matter anyway, so I would go for the cheaper option using the aquatic potting soil. 

Tom


----------



## Spang (24 Aug 2010)

OK thanks for your help Tom. Cleared up a few things. 

That link you suggested is great!


----------



## Tom (24 Aug 2010)

Take what ADA say with a pinch of salt - if you do everything they recommend, you will end up spending over 10 grand, no joke! Having said that, I've used the basic system and it is incredibly easy to use in a high tech setup. Just don't go mad on all the additives and glassware!


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Aug 2010)

Spang said:
			
		

> 1.) So which substrates will last a long time?


Lots, If i were you and you wanted longevity from your substrate i'd go for Tropica Aquacare. In time, when it's exhausted then you can simply add the Tropica capsules to "top up" on substrate feeding.



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> 2.) Are aquasoils Cory friendly?


If you choose Tropica then you can cap with whatever you want, ie. black sand which will be perfect.



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> 3.) Will aqua soils break down to form a mud after a year to two years forcing me to rescape?


It will break down, this doesn't mean you HAVE to rescape, it just looks different to when you started, it still holds the plants down.



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> 4.) Alot of aquasoils say they lower PH some say this effect only lasts for one to two years, is this the case with all aquasoils?


Yes



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> 5.) How deep should I ideally make the substrate?


This depends on the fish you keep, the plants you want to grow and what you like the look of. For a long term scape i'd be looking at a flat layer of 5cm. In time you may want to top off your sand and if you start off at say 7cm, next year you'll be at 9cm if you do wish to top it off for a cleaner look and so on....



			
				Spang said:
			
		

> 6.) With such low lighting will CO2 be neccesary and dosing ferts? ( I understand this will mean slower growing ).


Yes, plants need CO2 and nutrients to survive, just like we need food and oxygen. You will not have to dose as much fertiliser as you would in a high energy tank but you should add some. In a very low energy/low tech tank, many people choose to overstock with fish which in turn gives the plants food in the form of fish waste.


----------

